# Ebay



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't understand how yall can love Ebay, it's so overwhelming! I have no idea what to bid on or anything, I just don't understand how yall do it. Sorry just letting off some frustration.

Perhaps it would turn out better if I knew what I wanted/What I was looking for..

Which I don't. 

So how do I figure that out??

Hahahah thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, clearly you first have to know what you want, at least in general terms. Next, you have to know what you're willing to pay, knowing generally what an item is worth is useful. 

I'm afraid nobody can tell you what you want, only you can decide that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The volume of stuff can be daunting. But it can also be a fabulous research tool. For example, I enjoy Lionel prewar tinplate trains. Some months back, I was clueless as to value, availability are scarcity, etc. And then, I started watching for a few specific locos ... both current listings (where final bid hasn't yet been reached), and at completed listings where you can see actual achieved sale price ... or, the starting asking price on items that didn't sell. The latter is a good indication of "too high".

I also use ebay quite a bit simply for the detailed photos of items that people list. If I want to see how a wheel or pickup might be configured on a particular loco, chances are quite good that I can find some very detailed photo examples.

Narrow you're initial interests ... a specific mfr, era, type of loco, etc. And then start watching those items to gain a sense of how they are described / listed, and what sort of value they achieve when sold.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Knowledge is power...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Send me your Paypal info and I will make some decisions for you.  Don't worry I have good taste.  What scale?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

sentinal77 said:


> Perhaps it would turn out better if I knew what I wanted/What I was looking for.


That applies to life as well as to ebay. 

Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

sentinal77 said:


> I don't understand how yall can love Ebay, it's so overwhelming! I have no idea what to bid on or anything, I just don't understand how yall do it. Sorry just letting off some frustration.
> 
> Perhaps it would turn out better if I knew what I wanted/What I was looking for..
> 
> ...


Sentinal, let me offer a few suggestions.

First, stay off of ebay until you realize that you need something specific. Perusing ebay is like taking my girlfriend shopping: she has no idea what she wants, but will drag me through store after store after store because she wants to look at what is available. The point of the exercise is to eventually identify something you didn't need and spend money on it. Save yourself some money---stay off the Bay unless you know you need something.

Second, before you start looking for it, put a "this is the most I will spend" price on it. Not how much you want to buy it for, but the absolute top dollar you will spend on it. Then go looking. If everything is higher than that, get off the bay and rethink it.

Third: you decided you need an item; the current price is within your range. Check to see how much time is left on it: usually, it's days. Note the day and time the auction ends, come back that day, aboout 30 minutes before the auction ends. See if it's still in your price range. DO NOT COME BACK ANY SOONER---YOU'LL DRIVE YOURSELF INTO BIDDING TOO EARLY AND RAISING THE PRICE. If it's in your range, start watching it count down the timer. When there's 5 minutes left, close the ebay site and then re-open it, again: that way, you ensure you won't time out without realizing it.

When it's in the last minute, its time to bid. Bidding is a two-step procedure: you post your bid amount and submit it; it then does an "Are your sure?" thing and you say "yes" before your bid goes in. At about 30 seconds, post your full "This is the most I'm willing to pay" amount as your bid and cound down the seconds; at about 5 seconds, hit the "Yes, I'm sure" and finish entering your bid. At 5 seconds, there's time for it to go in but you leave little time for a competitor to raise the stakes. You post the full amount and, if you win, you only pay what the amount was to top the previous high bidder---and that may be your full amount, as others are also doing the same thing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, once you get to bidding on stuff on eBay, a sniping tool is a lifesaver. I use Gixen, it's free and if you want some enhanced features, it's only $6 for a year! You can simply queue up the auction with your maximum price and then come back after the auction is done to see if you won.  No need to be on-line at 2AM when some of them go. Also, auctions that terminate at times other than in the late afternoon/evening hours are frequently better deals.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 28, 2011)

I have bought and sold stuff on ebay. Not alot of train stuff. I just bid the max I would pay from the beginning. If I get out bid so be it. 
Is it really worth "sniping" at the end?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

LarryG said:


> Is it really worth "sniping" at the end?


That's a great big YES!  I used to do what exactly what you say, and frequently got outbid at the last minute. All you're doing by entering your maximum bid is tipping your hand early.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

John is right. If you bid early, you run up the price. If you bid your max early, you're giving up the biggest advantage of a timed auction. Think of it this way: if you bid late, it's like two guys each writing their bid on a piece of paper and handing it to the seller: high bid wins. Now, contrast that to Larry and Moe writing theirs, but Moe watches what Larry writes before he writes his own bid. Moe then writes a bid based on barely topping Larry's bid, and both hand the papers to the seller---guess who wins?

By the way, John is right about the sniping and Gixen, particularly if you can't be there to see the end of the sale. The advantage to checking it about 30 minutes before the end is to see if it's already topped your Gixen maximum bid and left you in the dust. You still have time to dig deeper into your pockets and up your Gixen bid.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

LarryG said:


> I have bought and sold stuff on ebay. Not alot of train stuff. I just bid the max I would pay from the beginning. If I get out bid so be it.
> Is it really worth "sniping" at the end?


if you want the item bidding first is a good strategy. 
but if you want the item for absolutely the lowest ammount possible why would you encourage others to up your bid? .so bidding in the last seconds is the way to go.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, even if you want the item, I still think the snipe gives me the best chance. There has never been an item that I want unconditionally, no matter what the price.  I think that anyone is normally going to set a maximum past which they won't go.

Obviously, if you want the item at any cost, you simply bid an absurdly high price and you'll get it.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I also use ebay quite a bit simply for the detailed photos of items that people list. If I want to see how a wheel or pickup might be configured on a particular loco, chances are quite good that I can find some very detailed photo examples.
> 
> TJ



And I thought I was the only one that used e-bay pics for info. Last time round to see the front truck on 262E loco. Strange setup, thought something missing. The pics showed it is what it is - still a strange setup.

B


----------



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yall have this down to a science.. Your collections must be huge..

Anything you wouldn't mind giving away? 

Hahhah kidding.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I did post a picture somewhere of the train storage closet. I hope to be posting pictures of the new layout soon.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hang in there!!*

Hey Sentinel, Hang in there buddy! Take your time and jot down what it is that you think you would like to do. Kinda like doodling....train wise that is. Ebay can be very frustrating and with new and improved sniping tools even more difficult to acquire that which you desire. Putting items on Watch list really helps before making an initial bid and then after seeing the price escalate seeing if you have the income to win it. Ask questions of dealers because thats your right...and check out all pictures. Its that simple! So take your time....theres tons of stuff out there just waiting to be won!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I am the 'bid what I am willing to pay and then leave it' kind of guy. I have only won 4 of the 85 auctions I entered in the last month, but I got the 3 of the things I really wanted at good discounts fropm the Buy It Now price. All of the other 80 auctions I bid on were low-ball bids and only one of those panned out. 

I just love to watch people bid and bid on an auction when the EXACT same thing can be purchased from the EXACT same seller for a fixed price that is lower than the winning bid. As I always tell my wife - people are stoopid!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm afraid my explanation of sniping has failed, you still bid what you are willing to pay, you just have a better chance of either getting it cheaper or getting it for your bid.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I understood the sniping stuff. As a matter of fact one of the auctions I won was against a sniper. I was high bidder 12 hours before the end of the auction. I upped my bid to what I was willing to pay (about 90% of the Buy It Now price). No one bid on the item for the next 12 hours. I went in a few hours after the auction ended and saw that I had won. However, a sniper had come in during the last minute and tried to outbid me. He missed by a dollar or two. My winning bid was still a little below my threshold. 

I was in two other auctions and I set my high bid at 97% of the Buy It Now price as I knew I was going to buy the items anyway - either auction or Buy It Now. Some guy outbid me and actually went over the Buy It Now price. Duh!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Once a bid is placed, the Buy-It-Now disappears and it's strictly a bid.

I'm afraid I still didn't make my point about the advantages of sniping, but that just means there's more trains for me.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess I am not making myself clear either. There are sites on ebay that are both auction sites and storefronts. as far as I know you can sell things three ways on ebay:

1) Regular auction
2) Regular auction with a Buy It Now option that cancels the auction. However, once a bid is made the Buy It Now option is immediately removed.
3) Buy It Now where the buyer can buy one, two, ten, or as many as the seller has at the listed price. It is just like shopping at Amazon.

What I was trying to explain is that I was at a site selling the same item in both an auction (option 1 above) and as Buy It Now (option 3 above). I could have bought 10 of the same turnout for $40 immediately if I wanted. Instead, I bid on one and then watched the price go up and up. I finally decided to set my highest bid at $39.51 figuring at least I would get a slight discount. Realistically, no one would should have overbid me as they would have to pay more than the Buy It Now price availble at the same site for the same item. I was wrong. I got overbid and the person paid $40.51 to beat me. I immediately went and bought one for $40 from the same site. 

Actually, the same guy did this on both a left and right turnout so he overbid on two seperate auctions. I guess the desire to win against an anonymous person makes people do silly things.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, that's different, and also stupid!  There really is one born every minute, and you saw one at the other end of the bid. 

I always do a search for an item to see if it's available elsewhere for less before bidding. I saw Lionel Legacy command sets being sold for $349 with $20 shipping, I bought mine at an Internet store for $269 + $12 shiping. All it took was a two minute Google search.


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it the money, or the principal of the thing? I sell on ebay, and buy,too. If I want/need something that costs $1 and the shipping is $10, I have to factor in how bad I want/need it and then figure that $10 won't put enough gas in the Jeep for me to drive 50 miles. ebay, for all its faults, is the epitome of Capitolism -- I got it, you want it, let's make a deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bangor and Aroostook said:


> Is it the money, or the principal of the thing?


Read back in the thread. The fact was, the item was available, also on eBay, for less on a *Buy it Now* from the same vendor. A no-brainer, you don't bid more than you can simply buy it in the same venue for, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

sentinal77 said:


> I don't understand how yall can love Ebay, it's so overwhelming! I have no idea what to bid on or anything, I just don't understand how yall do it. Sorry just letting off some frustration.
> 
> Perhaps it would turn out better if I knew what I wanted/What I was looking for..
> 
> ...


Yeah, lmao, I hate Ebay, because when I wanted to register, it said "please fill in your area code and your phone number", which I obviously did, I ain't stoooopid, I submitted it, and it came out again, wtf. I want to buy a couple of huge lots of new Bachmann SN EZ track there, and I wanted to contact this guy's superstore - Ziggysmarty Trains and Track, his Ebay name is ziggysmarty. So I cannot contact him, and there's no other way to find out as he doesn't have an official extra-Ebay store where to contact him for the big purchase. Guys, could anyone find out about this guy's contact email - ziggysmarty ? I need to get in touch with this guy ! Please, please, thank you in advance. Or do you know any other place where I could get new Bachmann SN EZ track by bulk, as cheap as possible, because I'm still a communist at heart, 20 years ago I bought all the HO train stuff in Eastern Germany for peanuts, and I haven't been able to adjust to capitalism, much less as a train modeler in a third-world country such as Nicaragua, Central America, yet I will be the pioneer of train modeling here, be forewarned, disarmed ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Click on any of his items and scroll down to Ask a Question.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Click on any of his items and scroll down to Ask a Question.


lol That's what I did. You have to have an Ebay account, I was forced to gather, so I wanted to register, which I couldn't, so I tried to contact Customer Service, pretty mad, lol, which I couldn't, wtf, again, which brought me to this I hate Ebay post of mine, trying to plug this "ziggysmarty" to plumb my SN EZ track issue. Sorry for so much venting, but train modeling seems to require a lot of patience, not just money. Please someone hook me up with this ziggysmarty.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Listen up, this is not rocket science. You do need an Ebay account to buy on Ebay. Fill in the blanks and you will get users name and password. You do need a paypal account to buy and pay stuff. Go to paypal.com, fill out the forms and give then you credit card number. Simple. 

Now when bidding on something look in the upper right hand corner and see "seller Info" or the sellers name, click on it and look for the contact info on the left side of screen. Somewhere you will find the sellers email address or contact seller link to click on. Somewhere on the bottom of the page for the item your are bidding on you will see "ask a question" click on that. 

I have been on ziggysmarty's items for bid page{s}. It is all there. Look at the item page top to bottom with your eyes open and it's all there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

inxy said:


> Listen up, this is not rocket science. You do need an Ebay account to buy on Ebay. Fill in the blanks and you will get users name and password. You do need a paypal account to buy and pay stuff. Go to paypal.com, fill out the forms and give then you credit card number. Simple.
> 
> Now when bidding on something look in the upper right hand corner and see "seller Info" or the sellers name, click on it and look for the contact info on the left side of screen. Somewhere you will find the sellers email address or contact seller link to click on. Somewhere on the bottom of the page for the item your are bidding on you will see "ask a question" click on that.
> 
> I have been on ziggysmarty's items for bid page{s}. It is all there. Look at the item page top to bottom with your eyes open and it's all there.


Thanks, inxy, what a pity you haven't splashed ziggysmarty's info on me, as you can see it, having an account, because I can't, and that was my whole point all along, I couldn't register even though I filled up all the fill-in-blanks as 1-2-3, which made me hate Ebay. Furthermore, I don't want to buy on Ebay, too much hassle this bidding, I just want to contact the guy - ziggysmarty and take it from there. I don't do credit cards either. So could you please tell me what you see when on ziggysmarty's page because I obviously don't see anything without an Ebay account, thank you ? Did I spell it right ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

99% of sellers on ebay will not sell outside of ebay, It's against their contract terms. The info that anyone could give you would require you to have an ebay acct to use it.
ziggysmarty Internet address HERE.
You probably can not do ebay due to your location "Nicaragua" If that is truly where you are at??? I don't think we can directly do business with your country, So sorry!
Besides that shipping would be a killer!! 2 trucks, 1 ship, 3 mules, and a month later!!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Go To: http://www.ziggysmartytrains.com/

The above is direct to ziggysmarty' website


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazon sells Bachmann track in bulk for about the same as you can get it from many of these ebay vendors. Amazon ships to Nicaragua. However, without a credit card you may not be able to buy anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm back, because there was no power for over a day, a local power line transformer exploded, and, you know, this country is still run by a slightly derailed communist-hybrid leader. Anyway, thanks for your, er, help. *And what about if I wire cash to one of you guys, and after you actually hold it in your hands, no Nigerian scammer here, you will use your own credit card giving them my shipping address down here in Nicaragua, that simple ?* You don't get deals like these anywhere on the net, HO Bachmann GRAY Ez Track Ultimate Set HUGE 36 pcs NEW! Winter Freeze Sale + FREE Hayes Bumper & 3" Straights! $72.99 or HO Bachmann EZ Track NS GRAY R&L Turnout Switch Set NEW $23.95, and they combine International Shipping!!! Well, I want over 100 feet of track and around 20 turnouts, you get my point, right ? Of course, if you feel like supporting the first Czech model train pioneer here ? And hey, Nicaragua is just below Florida, round the corner, American adventure junkies stop by for a tropical weekend all year round. And shipping is just a bit more expensive than normal, recently I bought some stuff from Miami.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Ok, I'm back, because there was no power for over a day, a local power line transformer exploded, and, you know, this country is still run by a slightly derailed communist-hybrid leader. Anyway, thanks for your, er, help. *And what about if I wire cash to one of you guys, and after you actually hold it in your hands, no Nigerian scammer here, you will use your own credit card giving them my shipping address down here in Nicaragua, that simple ?* You don't get deals like these anywhere on the net, HO Bachmann GRAY Ez Track Ultimate Set HUGE 36 pcs NEW! Winter Freeze Sale + FREE Hayes Bumper & 3" Straights! $72.99 or HO Bachmann EZ Track NS GRAY R&L Turnout Switch Set NEW $23.95, and they combine International Shipping!!! Well, I want over 100 feet of track and around 20 turnouts, you get my point, right ? Of course, if you feel like supporting the first Czech model train pioneer here ? And hey, Nicaragua is just below Florida, round the corner, American adventure junkies stop by for a tropical weekend all year round. And shipping is just a bit more expensive than normal, recently I bought some stuff from Miami.



Nicaragua :laugh:

Even though you might be an honest man good luck with the money and credit card thing.



Why don't you up come top side and retire?
The States have all the trains you need.:thumbsup:

Or get a little closer to us say...Mexico?

Good luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you take a vacation in the States?

Bring lots of money and get all the stuff you need, then bring it back with you?:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ebay is international. I buy from China and Asia direct. 
If money is involved, ebay will find you.
Maybe you should go into banking, instead of trains?
The global market is ever expanding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nicaragua :laugh:
> 
> Even though you might be an honest man good luck with the money and credit card thing.
> 
> ...


Ah, you're so funny, I hope it's just a joke no matter how much you mock those unfortunate Africans who specialize in credit card frauds and, by pure coincidence, some state-of-the-art Americans fall prey, I've never heard about Europeans making that kind of mistakes, Freedumb! You forget I'm a Czech citizen. I really don't understand what's wrong with me sending cash via Western Union to some noble and willing model train forum member who won't suddenly disappear without ordering for me, I just need a real name for you to pick it up with your ID, you can fake your address, I don't care, I just wire it so that you can really pick it up, come on, there's no charge, I get Western Union and Moneygram wires all the time, once in a while, http://thesixthgospel.blogspot.com/. Well, where are the times when I used to buy great diesel locomotives from Eastern Germany for $ 10 - 20 each, the same models you get today for $ 250 - 400, back then Czech crown was the same as Eastern German mark.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't seriously expect someone here to buy stuff, then jump through the hoops of sending it internationally, do you?

Insulting folks here calling them dumb is unlikely to advance your cause, sure doesn't make me eager to assist you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You don't seriously expect someone here to buy stuff, then jump through the hoops of sending it internationally, do you?
> 
> Insulting folks here calling them dumb is unlikely to advance your cause, sure doesn't make me eager to assist you.


No, don't get me wrong, but I would expect someone, for a charge of course, I hope I'll sell more E books, to do nothing more than charge his credit card using solely my shipping address, instead of his !!!, after getting my wire, that simple ! No offence, but the reactions offered here made me feel "strange" and "humiliated", I'm just a normal guy next door, now forget my Sixth Gospel background and the Slaughter Catalogue 1993-2010 agenda, who wants to do trains. That's all. I just thought this nice forum could be helpful, I haven't meant to offend anybody.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You don't seriously expect someone here to buy stuff, then jump through the hoops of sending it internationally, do you?
> 
> Insulting folks here calling them dumb is unlikely to advance your cause, sure doesn't make me eager to assist you.



He said freedumb John, instead of freedom. 
I don't believe he was calling anyone dumb.
I could be wrong?

I just got an e mail from Western Union telling me my account has been suspended for too many false log on attempts. It gave me a link to fix it.

Only one problem.....I DON'T AND NEVER DID HAVE AN ACCOUNT!

So you don't want to take a vacation here?

I will say it one more time Good Luck finding someone.
You have a nice day now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, this is encouraging, played nice, at least. Let's drop it ! It's become ridiculous, way beyond friendly. Aren't we all train lovers here, goddamnit ? The problem is that nobody even wants to approach this mystic rogue ziggysmarty asking a question if he could hook up with me for some bulk business, end of story. Well, I know you were all raised in the United Satanic America, one of my books is dedicated to this Disney wonderland theme, the hardcore version, yet my communist screw-nobody-and-nobody-will-screw-you policy is still enforced amidst the crooked Nicaraguan bloody locals. Man, you sound so sophisticated, having all these accounts and such, even with Western Union, I don't need or want any account, I just go there, fill up forms, to either receive or send cash, presenting my ID, I don't even talk to clerks or stuff. So forget it. Anyway, I will close with one of my epilogues, "Impressed? In what instance? I'm an imitator, intellectually impotent. Increasingly irate and inconsolably insensitive. I assure you that my goals are to incite and inspire. To illustrate the illegitimacy of the idiotic instigators of the ruling industry. To implicitly ignite the inquisition of the population against the "illustrious" politicians. I imagine a world of illumination, free from the ill will of those who seek to incriminate and immolate the intelligence and integrity of the individual.﻿" Now, let's focus on any HO layout question I'll have in other sections, no prejudice, shall we ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only prejudice I see is coming from you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Oh, this is encouraging, played nice, at least. Let's drop it ! It's become ridiculous, way beyond friendly. Aren't we all train lovers here, goddamnit ? The problem is that nobody even wants to approach this mystic rogue ziggysmarty asking a question if he could hook up with me for some bulk business, end of story. Well, I know you were all raised in the United Satanic America, one of my books is dedicated to this Disney wonderland theme, the hardcore version, yet my communist screw-nobody-and-nobody-will-screw-you policy is still enforced amidst the crooked Nicaraguan bloody locals. Man, you sound so sophisticated, having all these accounts and such, even with Western Union, I don't need or want any account, I just go there, fill up forms, to either receive or send cash, presenting my ID, I don't even talk to clerks or stuff. So forget it. Anyway, I will close with one of my epilogues, "Impressed? In what instance? I'm an imitator, intellectually impotent. Increasingly irate and inconsolably insensitive. I assure you that my goals are to incite and inspire. To illustrate the illegitimacy of the idiotic instigators of the ruling industry. To implicitly ignite the inquisition of the population against the "illustrious" politicians. I imagine a world of illumination, free from the ill will of those who seek to incriminate and immolate the intelligence and integrity of the individual.﻿" Now, let's focus on any HO layout question I'll have in other sections, no prejudice, shall we ?



"Well, I know you were all raised in the United Satanic America"

SCREW YOU !:thumbsdown::stroke:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

big ed said:


> 0
> 
> 
> "Well, I know you were all raised in the United Satanic America"
> ...


Aaaargh ! That seemed totally hostile, but, as a matter of fact, it was just friendly fire. Not even my own Lady Gaga Sixth Gospel pentagram could save me, lol. I'm doomed, as an HO train modeler, gotta try the N scale now, though I received some good luck wish, it must have been honestly fake.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Holava,

Most respectfully ..

I'm jumping in as a Moderator here ... Watch your tone and language, please. We endeavor at all times to keep posts on this site clean, respectful, and civil. In your new-member round of posts, you are drifting far away from that path. Consider yourself warned.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

holava said:


> Oh, this is encouraging, played nice, at least. Let's drop it ! It's become ridiculous, way beyond friendly. Aren't we all train lovers here, goddamnit ? The problem is that nobody even wants to approach this mystic rogue ziggysmarty asking a question if he could hook up with me for some bulk business, end of story. Well, I know you were all raised in the United Satanic America, one of my books is dedicated to this Disney wonderland theme, the hardcore version, yet my communist screw-nobody-and-nobody-will-screw-you policy is still enforced amidst the crooked Nicaraguan bloody locals. Man, you sound so sophisticated, having all these accounts and such, even with Western Union, I don't need or want any account, I just go there, fill up forms, to either receive or send cash, presenting my ID, I don't even talk to clerks or stuff. So forget it. Anyway, I will close with one of my epilogues, "Impressed? In what instance? I'm an imitator, intellectually impotent. Increasingly irate and inconsolably insensitive. I assure you that my goals are to incite and inspire. To illustrate the illegitimacy of the idiotic instigators of the ruling industry. To implicitly ignite the inquisition of the population against the "illustrious" politicians. I imagine a world of illumination, free from the ill will of those who seek to incriminate and immolate the intelligence and integrity of the individual.﻿" Now, let's focus on any HO layout question I'll have in other sections, no prejudice, shall we ?


Have you ever even been to the United States of America? I mean sure the U.S. has it's bad parts and some not so great citys but it's not all that way. I don't understand why it is first off such a big deal just to create an account on Ebay. I mean they just ask for a password, username, address (optional), other simple things. It's not like they sell your info to other people though the info they get has no real value. So I see why no reason why not to it's not like they will come and bomb your house or something. It would seem that all of us but one on here is a train lover. It sounds to me more that you are trying to sell a book now. Yes we don't want to contact this so called "Mystic Rogue" of a person Ziggysmarty, we all have our own interests and most of us have jobs and family's and other things that we can't jsut set aside to help others out. We do try to help others out when we can but we have had many people who are scammers or freeloaders or what have you's so yes we are going to be cautios (I think I spelled that wrong) with some new member who wants to wire us money and you should be equally as cautios. be kind to everyone here, post photos of your current train gear, get to know people here, become friends, and then people will respect you and might help you out. This "I want this now and you will help me" stuff will get you knowhere regardless of your beliefs. Communism works in a perfect world but this world is far from it. Each country has it's own plusses and minusses some worse and some better than others. Now I mean you no insults or disrespect but we like our trains and we like the people on this comunity and you seem not to so if this forum does not fit your fancy do not come back with constant insults and rude remarks about America and it's American inhabitants because *ALL* the inhabitants that I know are good honest people. This is not a forum for discussing politics or religions *THIS IS* a forum dedicated to train related things.

I noticed you like to use words that start with the letter I. A google search perhaps for all those words?

in response to the above post from TJ.

"I here the ban tanks a coming."








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wow we Golly Jeepers!!*

Gee Whiz Wally....What did I miss some crisp commentary on International finances, Where in the World is Manuel Norriega or Is this all cuz Spain beat the Czech 
Republic in 2-1 in Euro/World cup Qualifiers!!:laugh::laugh: Man that David Villa brings out the worst in the Czechs!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Aaaargh ! That seemed totally hostile, but, as a matter of fact, it was just friendly fire. Not even my own Lady Gaga Sixth Gospel pentagram could save me, lol. I'm doomed, as an HO train modeler, gotta try the N scale now, though I received some good luck wish, it must have been honestly fake.



You can take it as hostile Bubba, not friendly fire when you come here and start calling my country names.:knock_teeth_out:

I don't think you are going to find anyone here to use their credit card with your address, to ship you anything. 

My genuine good luck "wish" has been taken away.

That is it from me, Bubba.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

holava said:


> No, don't get me wrong, but I would expect someone, for a charge of course, I hope I'll sell more E books, to do nothing more than charge his credit card using solely my shipping address, instead of his !!!, after getting my wire, that simple ! No offence, but the reactions offered here made me feel "strange" and "humiliated", I'm just a normal guy next door, now forget my Sixth Gospel background and the Slaughter Catalogue 1993-2010 agenda, who wants to do trains. That's all. I just thought this nice forum could be helpful, I haven't meant to offend anybody.


Hola Hola, 

Try:

http://global.ebay.com/

On Global Ebay, *ALL* of the sellers ship internationally. 

I can understand that you want to try to get around some of the red tape and maybe save some money, but trying to buy from an ebay seller outside of ebay is unethical.

Taking the time to sign up for an ebay account is still the best way to shop internationally. They automatically do currency conversions as a part of the sale. And with your own account you will have some transaction protection.

If you're having trouble signing up, try to get online help from ebay.

Greg


----------



## rrjcadj (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been in the Lionel Train business since 1950 when we were the only Lionel Train repair and sales franchise in the area of Clinton, Iowa. I have collected trains and kept them for years but use them very little. I have just recently decide to sell the collection and I received most of my information about the history from the following site. I am down to the last of my collection with a few cars, tracks, and other items that I post on Ebay. If you want some help don't give your ebay infomation out, just your email address is enough for communication to anyone. If you need some parts for the cars or engine of the Lionel Train let me know and I will check my supply to see if I can help you. The ebay is a good place to see what things sell for to give you an idea of what you can get an item for. But you have to watch some of the listings as they are too high for the current pricing and listing of the items. The address to check out the history is as follows: http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm Have a blessed day. RRJ


----------

